# Is it safe to keep CRS and cherry shrimp together?



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

My 2nd cherry shrimp try is very successful, and I want to try CRS now. Is it safe to keep them with cherries? Will CRS breed at the same water conditions?

Thanks.

Water parameters:
PH: 6.8
GH: 6
KH: 1
Temp: 25 c

Ammonia/NO2/NO3: 0


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Some people suggest not to place them together or at least you should aim the water parameter toward CRS.

However.

I have 20 CRS (I purchased from Pat of Canadian Aquatics) with my paint/fire red shrimps over 2 months now; while they are doing well I haven't see them breed yet. (Not sure if it is due to not mature to breed yet or Water parameter.)

You may want to spend extra time to acclimate the CRS into RCS tank as wel. It took me close to 4 hours when I acclimate Pat's CRS to my RCS tank.

Maybe start with low grade CRS and see how everything goes. The only downside is that it is going to be painful to try to remove any low grade shrimp once you decide to to try higher grade shrimp. I still dunno if I complete removed any baby tiger shrimp out of tank and now I have 20 CRS in the tank. CRS can cross breed with Tiger which means I may end up with Tibee or crystal tiger.


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

I kept both together for nearly 10 months. My personal recommendation is a big no if you want either species to thrive. Otherwise, it's likely the cherries will outcompete the crystals. Just don't expect much breeding and if they do, low survival rates in the offspring in the crystals.

Also, crystals like cooler temps while cherries prefer slightly warmer. And I've noticed crystals doing better in soft water whereas cherries enjoy more neutral water.

However, if you aren't fussy about having both do well, then you can keep them together. Ive seen some people keep both with moderate success.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Pretty much what people above said. I have some red rilis with my CRS and they aren't**** dying but aren't thriving either. My CRS are thriving though (lots of babies and pregnant ones). Contrary to what people online have said - my parameters are all much different (I have high gH, high pH)... it's going to be a test again x).


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

I only have a 5 gallon spare tank now, and I am afraid it's too small to control the water quality for CRS. Maybe I should move cherries to 5 Gal and put CRS in current 20 gal. any suggestion?


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

cammywf said:


> I only have a 5 gallon spare tank now, and I am afraid it's too small to control the water quality for CRS. Maybe I should move cherries to 5 Gal and put CRS in current 20 gal. any suggestion?


5G is fine as long as you don't have stuff that change water parameters such as co2 and substrate. (some substrate acts as buffer and will continuously lower pH). It is the pH swing that would cause shrimp death and pH swing is more noticeable in smaller tank. April and other fish store keep their shrimp stock in 5g or smaller tank. Tank size isn't the issue, it is what you have in the tank. (substrate, driftwood, stone..etc)

I won't move RCS since you finally establish the colony. If you really want to try CRS, You can just keep CRS and RCS as long as you spend the time to acclimate CRS. They may not breed as well as you want, it is a test run for you for CRS anyway. Start with A or S grade of CRS (Depends on price.) once you get hang of it, you can setup 5G tank for SS or even SSS grade of CRS.


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

outsider said:


> 5G is fine as long as you don't have stuff that change water parameters such as co2 and substrate. (some substrate acts as buffer and will continuously lower pH). It is the pH swing that would cause shrimp death and pH swing is more noticeable in smaller tank. April and other fish store keep their shrimp stock in 5g or smaller tank. Tank size isn't the issue, it is what you have in the tank. (substrate, driftwood, stone..etc)
> 
> I won't move RCS since you finally establish the colony. If you really want to try CRS, You can just keep CRS and RCS as long as you spend the time to acclimate CRS. They may not breed as well as you want, it is a test run for you for CRS anyway. Start with A or S grade of CRS (Depends on price.) once you get hang of it, you can setup 5G tank for SS or even SSS grade of CRS.


Thanks for your suggestion. I guess I will try to setup the 5gal and see if I can adjust the water to ideal condition for CRS.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Like the others said, and as how my tank is also at, CRS water parameters being TDS is between 150-200ppm, crystal reds will breed, and so will cherries.


----------

